# gaco verses elastomeric



## hotrodo351

my supplier has been pushing gaco silicone roof coating at me for quite a while. now ive done a lot of low and flat roofs with elstomeric roof paint with good results. any one using this silicone type coating and what have been your results.


----------



## ToolTimeTim

We use it quite a bit. Our commercial sales guy is sold on it and he's had almost 100 of the jobs in the last 2 years


----------



## hotrodo351

i was told by the rep that i could roll it on or use a notched trowel. i know rolling it on would go a lot faster and be able to control it at the edges of the roof better.


----------



## ToolTimeTim

I know one of the bigger companies here in the st. Louis area who uses a airless paint sprayer.


----------



## hotrodo351

thoses cost about $3000.00


----------



## ToolTimeTim

Yeah they arent cheap for a good one but they supposedly pay for them self over one or two decent sized jobs


----------



## hotrodo351

mistake, $3000.00 for used. more like $5000.00 + for new, think ill be rolling it on.


----------



## ToolTimeTim

Yeah it would take 500-750sq lined up and some real good leads for me to tell my boss we are buying a rig


----------



## hotrodo351

yeah, thats what it would just about take.


----------



## JBL

The sprayer is good for medium & big jobs for 100 and more i wouldn't get buckets , 50 galons drums that's where you save money on material and labor doing it . It's like single ply robots there expensive. But if you get good jobs it's worthy. Www.roofmaster.com have them for sale .


----------



## MGP Roofing

Our local roofing supplier started importing it a year or so ago; we have now done several jobs with it, mostly old, though still relatively sound, rubber roofs. We have had no problems, and the clients are happy because often it is more economical than replacement with new membrane, especially when that would require removal & reinstatement of cedar siding, metal roofs etc that overlap the membrane.


----------



## johnmeto

The sprayer is useful for medium and challenging tasks for 100 and more i wouldn't get pails , 50 galons drums that is the place you spare cash on material and work doing it.


----------

